# Milky Room Sweeper



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 6, 2008)

First, if this is in the wrong place, please move it. Thanks.
 
I had an old E2E that never got used. Just sat there on the shelf as the standard bulb just hasn't done it for me for quite a long time.
I wanted a light for clearing rooms i.e. I wanted a light to use when going into felons homes and making sure no one else was there when we (my team) conducted a search. The light I wanted needed considerable flood as I did not want to be sweeping the light. If there is a threat present, I need to see it immediately with my peripheral vision. The light did not need to have an extended runtime, as clearing a house is generally done quite quickly. Moving fast, and with a sidearm out, larger lights just were not an option I wanted to entertain.
Enter Milkyspit.
I told Scott what I needed and shipped him my E2E. In a very short amount of time, he produced the perfect light for me… the Milky Room Sweeper.
It runs on a single 17670 battery and is a direct drive P7. He modified the reflector, so there is large spot, and lots and lots of glorious spill. He made a few other modifications in order to make it more reliable if jostled or dropped.
Here it is next to Longman and Shorty for comparison




















Just look at that emitter! Estimated 650 lumens out the front!

Here is a beamshot in my office. You can see the spot, but it lights up every corner of the room with the spill. I will try to get some outside beamshots in the next few days. It is absolutely incredible. I had a SF M6, and I think this is putting out more light for longer, and isn't burning up 6 CR123 batteries to do it, and it is so much smaller.







The work Scott did was incredible, and he is an extremely nice guy to talk with and knows his subject matter.
I can definitely see more projects going to Milkyspit. He makes tools we can use.

Hogo.


----------



## BigD64 (Oct 6, 2008)

How much for the mod?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 6, 2008)

$155 and worth every penny!


----------



## OceanView (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know why, but when I saw those photos with the little faces on the lights, the music from the TV show Cops started running through my mind "Bad boys, bad boys. Watchya gonna do? Watchya gonna do when they come for you?..."

Very nice mod. It's amazing, all the compact packages that different people are putting the P7 into these days. Shhhh, don't say too many negative things about the M6. "They" don't like to hear such talk.


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 6, 2008)

Scott just did a Creemator for me. On one RCR123 the light is incredible. Comparable to my 2 cell E2DL. I love the UI.

If you need custom work / mod's done, Scott is hard to beat.

Bill


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow now thats a nice looking surefire, hmmmm I think I need another P7 Mod:devil:


----------



## isneyk (Oct 6, 2008)

whoah! sweet torch!


----------



## Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

That is a sick light at a surprisingly reasonable price. Nice score.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 6, 2008)

Remember, I supplied the host, but still, Scott's work is phenominal.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kapak (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet light! Makes me want one. 

I actually got bondr006 U2by2 for a couple of days now and man that is a cool light. I haven't been able to test it out fully yet, didn't had time to

But soon I'll receive some more lights and I'll take them to my uncle's house and make neighbors cry:devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to know how much TIME you have invested in this mod.
From initial call or email to delivery.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 6, 2008)

The officer who works directly accross from my office has been threatening to point her G23 at me. :duck: I hope she mistakes the spots she is seeing with the tritium sights on her duty weapon!:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> $155 and worth every penny!


 
That's a sweet price!

Best I could do with my E2E was slap on an LED Q5 conversion head from OpticsHQ. Ended up with a sweet combination of throw and sidespill.... and a mismatched head, in terms of andonizing. I'm sure your Milky-modded E2E would put mine to shame.

I had planned to get a black E2E and a KX2C head for it. But considering the cost of the head alone, I'd be better off getting a black E2E and then having Milky work his magic. (I'm assuming the $155 does _not _include the cost of an E2E).


----------



## gottawearshades (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice light, but it seems to me that much light indoors would bounce back and blind you. No?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 6, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I'd like to know how much TIME you have invested in this mod.
> From initial call or email to delivery.


----------



## coyote223 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well dang, looks like I'm going to be getting another Milky build. That is sweet!


ETA: What kind of run time does it have?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2008)

coyote223 said:


> ETA: What kind of run time does it have?


 
Considering the output on one 17670, I'm guessing about 3 minutes? :lolsign:


----------



## divine (Oct 6, 2008)

How hot does it get?


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet setup!


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 6, 2008)

coyote223 said:


> ETA: What kind of run time does it have?




Ooh... I can answer THAT!  A fresh 17670 ought to give roughly 30 minutes runtime... it will begin as bright as 750-800 lumens or so... gradually taper down to 650 or so lumens... and in the final 3-4 minutes drop steadily from there. Remember, the goal with this particular build was that initial brightness even if it came at the cost of gradual dimming over time.

The heatsinking internally is a large brass slug designed as a single piece, pedestal and all (no points of transition where heat could get bottlenecked) that's fit snugly from sides as well as top against the aluminum of the head itself, for optimal thermal transfer. The module is also clipped in place so it's removable for service should it ever need it, but cannot fall out while changing the batteries.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 6, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow:Milky:bow::bow::bow::bow:Milky

Going through and clearing a house never takes more than 2-3 minutes max, so 30 minutes runtime is more than adequate. Even if an "issue" should arrise, I always have a backup light. Remember, the SF P61 only goes 20 minutes on two batteries, and even the MN21 is only 20 minutes in the M6. And this is free lumens and so darn many of them!

Honestly, I don't exactly know how long it took Milky. I wasn't keeping track. I talked with him, sent off the E2E, and pretty much forgot about it. I didn't care how long it took, as long as it worked when finished. My guesstimate would be about 3-4 weeks or so. Never rush an artist.

A bodyshop I use has a sign:
You can have it
Fast
Cheap
Good
Pick any two.

You can tell by looking at the LED and the inside of the head, that this was not something he "slapped together". He spent some time on this I'm sure. The quality is exceptional.

I did not notice any bounce back into my face either. I think because of the floody beam. It just lights the entire room. With some luck, will be able to give it a real world test Tuesday or Wednesday. There is someone out there who shouldn't be:shakehead.


----------



## Bronco (Oct 6, 2008)

Tres cool.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 7, 2008)

Almost makes me want to build a light I've been planning. A 3xP7 light in a 3.5 inch reflector, powered by 3x18650 direct drive. The extra flat area on a DX reflector can be drilled out and a 3 sided pyramid-shaped heatsink with a P7 emitter on each side should throw light into the reflector evenly which would make for a floody beam which gradually gets brighter as you approach the center of the beam. Should be just as compact as a 1 D maglight but with insane 1800+ lumen output.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 7, 2008)

Impressive light, especially for the size!

When I first noticed Longman and Shorty, for an instant a "Mr. Bill" episode from SNL flashed before my eyes...! :laughing:


----------



## faucon (Oct 7, 2008)

Now that's what I call a flood! The beam pattern looks somewhat similar to a Surefire L4 from what I can see of it, but a lot brighter!


----------



## LumenMan (Oct 7, 2008)

That is a schweet perp finder


----------



## Per Arne (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

How long would the runtime be on this set-up useing 2x 123A Lithium batteries instead of the 17670? Would the Lumen output be the same? Thanks,

PA


----------



## litetube (Oct 7, 2008)

I have no idea what converter Milky used but 2 primaries is 6volts and double the capacity of a 17670 so it could only be briter and run longer !!!
That lite is sooooo nice!!:huh:


----------



## HKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

litetube said:


> I have no idea what converter Milky used but 2 primaries is 6volts and double the capacity of a 17670 so it could only be briter and run longer !!!
> That lite is sooooo nice!!:huh:



If would expect that he uses direct drive, i.e. only 3.7 volt lithium-Ion batteries can be used.

I also doubt that CR123 can deliver enough power.


----------



## Taboot (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh man. I want my E2E to get this mod. Nice work guys.


----------



## Illum (Oct 7, 2008)

It'll be impressive for its size...wait till the darn thing heats up


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 7, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> It'll be impressive for its size...wait till the darn thing heats up


 
Normally I'd agree with that.... but it's one of Milky's creations. I'm sure he built in something to keep it from going


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 7, 2008)

The head is quite heavy now from the custom brass heat sink Milky put in. I don't see a  in it's future.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 7, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> The head is quite heavy now from the custom brass heat sink Milky put in. I don't see a  in it's future.


 
Can you still use the pocket-carry clip with this light, or does the heavier head cause it to sag away from a pants-pocket if clipped there?


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> The work Scott did was incredible, and he is an extremely nice guy to talk with and knows his subject matter.
> I can definitely see more projects going to Milkyspit. He makes tools we can use.
> 
> Hogo.



+1 :twothumbs

Crenshaw


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 7, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> It'll be impressive for its size...wait till the darn thing heats up




I've run it for 5-10 minutes continuous with no problems, not even a tint shift from the P7. (A tint shift in the blue direction is a warning sign with Seoul P4 and P7 that the emitter is getting too warm for good operation, and more likely to fail soon.) After the first few minutes the emitter is actually underdriven, making risk of failure lower still. The brass heatsink does a good job of wicking heat away from the emitter, and the speed with which the outside of the head gets warm suggests thermal transfer is working well in this case.




faucon said:


> Now that's what I call a flood! The beam pattern looks somewhat similar to a Surefire L4 from what I can see of it, but a lot brighter!




The E2E reflector is tough to beat in terms of how WIDE the spill beam is... made it a natural for this application. As for flood... there IS a hotspot, just a very soft one.


----------



## Wattnot (Oct 7, 2008)

Milky your PM box is full. 

Nice job on the Room Sweeper! 

The question I had for Milky, which I bet one of you know anyway, is if anyone has posted beamshots of an L1 Milky modded light vs. a stock L1 Cree?

And to the OP of this thread, is there any chance you could do either an outside beamshot of the Room Sweeper and/or compare it to something well known?


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 7, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> +1 :twothumbs
> 
> Crenshaw




Crenshaw, I still love your Legolas build... the parts to get it done cost a fair bit but what a nice finished product. Eventually I'm probably going to build one for myself, too! :naughty:

Thanks for the kind words; they're much appreciated. 

(Sorry to wander off-topic, Hogo.)


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

im actually almost jealous that my own milky has *only* has 300+ lumens....:thinking::laughing:



Crenshaw


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 7, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Milky your PM box is full.
> 
> Nice job on the Room Sweeper!
> 
> ...




I've got some photos which I'll post in this thread ASAP. Not sure if I have any of the stock L1 Cree, but I do have comparisons with a couple other lights so people at least can get the general idea of how this one might differ from something they already know.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

building one for yourself?...wow!...:naughty:

by the way, ive been accumalating differnt body's for it...i have one of the last Maxalite AA bodys sold at TnC, and i also have a Nitecore Extreme on the way.....ought to be interesting...and AWs are rated up to 2C discharge right? :shrug: worth a shot...

anyway, sorry for OT...

@wattnot, i think its hard, because once you've gone milky, its unlikley you buy another L1 without the expressed purpose of having it shiped directly to him for work. I did consider getting an L1 for this purpose, but then theres always the question of what to do with it after.What might work, is if someone using a camera on manual, takes a picture with as little ambient light as possible, and a specific arpeture and shutter, i would be up for recreating those conditions with my Legolas... 

Crenshaw


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 7, 2008)

*[size=+1]Room Sweeper Photos[/size]*

Tried to capture a realistic look at how the Room Sweeper beam compares with a more typical flashlight beam, especially for something somewhat along the lines of the customer's intended purpose. (In truth I probably don't understand the intended application fully, so these are based on my best assumptions at the moment!) oo:

*[size=+1]The Light Itself[/size]*

First, a handful of photos showing the Room Sweeper itself from various vantage points.

*Room Sweeper Label*






*Closeup of Side of Head with Label*





*Profile*





*Business End!*





*The P7 Emitter Mounted Inside E2E Head*





*Closeup of P7 Emitter*





*[size=+1]Beam Profiles[/size]*

The beam has a soft hotspot coupled with unusually wide sidespill, these attributes deliberately chosen for maximized coverage of a typical room in a house when illuminated from the room's doorway. At the same time, goal with the hotspot is to deliver enough range to illuminate targets at the far end of the room while not causing significant glare for the user.

*Beam Profile #1: Note how beam converges a little distance beyond the head of the light*





*Beam Profile #2: Note the wide angle of sidespill*





*[size=+1]Room Sweeper vs. Novatac 120p[/size]*

Lots of people are familiar with the Novatac 120p, so it was a natural choice in comparison beamshots... its balanced beam also serves as a good representation of a "normal" flashlight's coverage profile, at least IMHO.

The goal isn't to make the Nova120 look bad! Rather, it's to show what a good quality general-purpose flashlight would look like in the same situations for which the Room Sweeper was designed.

The Room Sweeper tends to overwhelm the 120p in sheer output... the difference gets compounded as one moves to the edge of each image, where the 120p leaves shadows that could conceal a bad guy, delaying recognition... the Room Sweeper tends to eliminate the shadows for faster identification.

*Novatac 120p (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Novatac 120p (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Novatac 120p (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Novatac 120p (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Novatac 120p (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Novatac 120p (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*[size=+1]Room Sweeper vs. Creemator[/size]*

The Creemator is one of my more popular builds and delivers a significantly brighter beam than the Nova120, with hotspot far more intense than that of the Room Sweeper. Again, the goal is to show how a Creemator would look in the situations for which the Room Sweeper was designed. This particular Creemator has a Cree R2WC emitter for a rated max output of 322 lumens, and has a custom-cut McR19 reflector for more sidespill than the usual build at the cost of somewhat less throw.

In general, note how the Creemator delivers lots more light to the area inside the hotspot, but light intensity falls off far more quickly when moving to the sides... the Room Sweeper has more even coverage of the room. If one knew where the bad guy was hiding, the Creemator might make a great tactical choice... but going into a room blind, so to speak, the Room Sweeper probably allows one to locate the bad guy wherever he is in the room more quickly, without regard to exactly where in the room the hotspot was pointed.

*Creemator (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Creemator (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*





*Creemator (left) vs. Room Sweeper (right)*


----------



## OceanView (Oct 7, 2008)

Great beamshots, Scott! Someone asked about getting blinded earlier--if anything, the intense hotspot of a more typical high-output LED, like the Creemator, is probably more likely to blind you with bounce-back from a wall than the Room Sweeper, I would think. Those beamshots make it look like the difference between searching with a flashlight and simply flipping on the room lights.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 7, 2008)

brilliant idea to take pictures of room of a house....for the room sweeper. haha pure genius. :candle:


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 8, 2008)

After seeing those shots all I could think was that all police agencies and military personnel should be carrying one as required equipment.


----------



## Lookin4U (Oct 8, 2008)

So... How small can you make one that'll do that for a couple of hours? I also have to light up rooms, but usually for a lot longer... and after the SWAT guys are finished...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't figure outside beam shots were needed after Milky's great photos. After all, the light is for indoor use. I did get it out in the desert last night, and once again, was completely impressed. The hot spot is much more noticable at distance and it does throw farther than the NT light. This will light up a backyard without any problem, and not just a corner of it!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 8, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I didn't figure outside beam shots were needed after Milky's great photos. After all, the light is for indoor use. I did get it out in the desert last night, and once again, was completely impressed. The hot spot is much more noticable at distance and it does throw farther than the NT light. This will light up a backyard without any problem, and not just a corner of it!



After that beautiful description, your going to deny a Flashaholic beamshot porn? Shorty and Longman meet the long arm of the law, Milky Room Sweeper!

Beamshots!...beamshots!!...beamshots!!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 8, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> After that beautiful description, your going to deny a Flashaholic beamshot porn? Shorty and Longman meet the long arm of the law, Milky Room Sweeper!
> 
> Beamshots!...beamshots!!...beamshots!!!


 

I just have not figured out how to get blue funtac to stick to the beams.:candle:
Once I get that figured out...


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 8, 2008)

Stick the blue funtac to the wall or whatever the beam is hitting. Or just photoshop it.


----------



## 1203 (Oct 9, 2008)

No doubt about it, I have to get a Milkyspit mod.


----------



## Illum (Oct 9, 2008)

so what does Milky need? just an E head?


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 9, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> so what does Milky need? just an E head?




E head and a body if you have one... ideally I'd like to have the body to make sure the 17670 fits properly, and the module mounted in the head closes properly with the body.

I can probably locate an E2E or similar for you if it comes to that. Could also build in one of the SureFire LED heads, such as KX1 or KX2, and mount a modified version of the Acorn driver to give the thing multi-brightness. Would still run on a single lithium-ion rechargeable.

BTW, my PM is often full lately, plus with CPF possibly out for a few days sometime soon, you might want to get in touch via email...






If going the email, route, please put "CPF" and your username somewhere in the subject line... makes it a LOT easier keeping track of things!

I'm glad and HONORED that Hogo is finding the Room Sweeper so useful. I put a lot of effort into getting it right for his needs, so that means a lot.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 9, 2008)

It is perfect! Expect a big box of E2E lights by the end of next week for conversion to Room Sweepers! My partner is moving to the Feds this week and I nearly had to wrestle her to the ground to get this one away from her.:thumbsup:


----------



## climberkid (Oct 9, 2008)

how does the surface area of the E2D compare to the E2E for heatsinking purposes for modification to a room sweeper?


----------



## Illum (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks, I asked for the purpose of clairification. For now I don't have that much money to spend...


I want one, can't afford one


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 9, 2008)

climberkid said:


> how does the surface area of the E2D compare to the E2E for heatsinking purposes for modification to a room sweeper?




Climberkid, both heads should work equally well... for all intents and purposes they're the same head other than the crenelations at the top of the E2D head.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 10, 2008)

Milkyspit, minght i ask why you choose a picture of four children at a table as your " signature" or "Trademark"?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 14, 2008)

OK. I was bad this weekend. I used the light a lot in the field and it works wonderfully in real life use. That isn’t how I was bad.
I went into a local police supply store here. Some of the guys who work there can be a bit egotistical and condescending simply because they retired from xxxx, generally in the Peoples Republic of CA. So, Podunk me strolls into the shop and starts perusing the flashlights. Victim clerk comes up and asks if he can help. I had to time it right as I had a particular clerk in mind. (He’s been there, done that, and single handedly saved the world on several occasions. Oh, and he owns everything in the world, or has owned it and got rid of it because “it wasn’t good enough”.) I say I’m looking for a light but doubt he has anything brighter than what I already carry. Of course he asks what I’m carrying, I pull out the Milky Room Sweeper (E2E) but don’t turn it on. Poor victim laughs and pulls out a few SF and SL lights. I let him demo them showing me the beams, then I say. Nope. They aren’t brighter than this. I shine it on the counter, then say thanks and walk out the store before he has a chance to respond, leaving him totally confused.:nana:
I know the next time I go in there for something he will make a bee line straight for me trying to figure out what light I had with me.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

Ooooo..... That was very bad of you. Very bad indeed. :devil:


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Could also build in one of the SureFire LED heads, such as KX1 or KX2, and mount a modified version of the Acorn driver to give the thing multi-brightness. Would still run on a single lithium-ion rechargeable.


sooo tempting, i would have to sell some stuff first though.....so maybe point in the un-dertermined future...

Crenshaw


----------



## climberkid (Oct 14, 2008)

...


----------



## climberkid (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry about that previous post. i was laughing so hard i couldnt even think of anything to say :twothumbs


----------



## JeffW (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, I can see now that this is going to be a must have light. Talking about building clearing. I would love to have something like this.


----------



## nismotor (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow Hogokansatsukan lol

This makes me regret passing up on a cheap E2e offered to me awhile back..thinking there wasn't anything i can do to it to make it better & not satisfied with them K heads from SF.

What's the run time on the Room Sweeper? I dun recall it being mentioned.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2008)

nismotor said:


> Wow Hogokansatsukan lol
> 
> This makes me regret passing up on a cheap E2e offered to me awhile back..thinking there wasn't anything i can do to it to make it better & not satisfied with them K heads from SF.
> 
> What's the run time on the Room Sweeper? I dun recall it being mentioned.


 
Don't expect long runtime. That sucker is made for output, with a ton of flood. Like an L4 on roids. 

I did regret getting an E2E.... and I paid retail. Recently upgraded mine. But not nearly as impressive as Hogo's. (Simply slapped an Optics HQ E2, Q5 LED head on it. The Optics HQ head is a much better value than the Surefire heads. Impressive performance too).


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 18, 2008)

Runtime is about 30 minutes on a 17670. I find I am using it exclusively now at work. I can get out of my car and light the entire outside of a house up at night from the curb. After working a 4 hour shift in the field, the battery still did not register that it needed to be charged. I tend to flash with it, so it is more like a camera flash going off, then I move and do it again. Since getting this mod by Milky, I have purchased two more E2E lights and some extra E2E heads. Yep. Can't get enough of this light. Truely amazing.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just sent Scott my e2e, can't wait to get it back.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys I am about to order batteries for my Room Sweeper and wanted to make sure I am getting the right ones. Protected 17670's right, I am not sure if there was a size difference between the protected and unprotected that could cause problems. Thanks


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 19, 2008)

Droooooooooooolllllllll!!!!!

I already know I couldn't afford it but what could be done with my Old KL3?

Right now it has a nicely tinted LUXIII in an approx 25mm LOP reflector by Chop. On one hand I don't want to mod it anymore as it's a great example of what WAS great!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry to bump, (it's awesomeness makes it ok) but could this be run with primarys? What would the runtime/output be like?


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 26, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> Sorry to bump, (it's awesomeness makes it ok) but could this be run with primarys? What would the runtime/output be like?




Evan, this particular light was built to run on a rechargeable cell only. I could design something similar to run on primaries, though not quite as bright since the primaries will be somewhat more limited in their ability to deliver the high amounts of current needed.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wonderful work. Great light!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 26, 2008)

Scott, I realize there's not much wiggle room on such a small head with such a big LED die, but is it possible to tighten up the beam on that E2e mod? Or are you using the stock reflector and getting the stock wall of light? Would a bigger head, like a C2, make much of a difference? I've been looking at P7 lights, and it never occurred to me that I have a Z2, an E2D, and an E2 gathering dust.


----------



## Josey (Nov 26, 2008)

I really love this light because it works so well at its designed purpose. Great job, Milky. And I respect Hogo for recognizing how a massive flood is in many ways much more "tactical" than the typical tactical light.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 27, 2008)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Scott, I realize there's not much wiggle room on such a small head with such a big LED die, but is it possible to tighten up the beam on that E2e mod? Or are you using the stock reflector and getting the stock wall of light? Would a bigger head, like a C2, make much of a difference? I've been looking at P7 lights, and it never occurred to me that I have a Z2, an E2D, and an E2 gathering dust.



Joe, we really wouldn't want to use the E2E head for a tight beam... that's not what that particular reflector was designed to achieve. However, there are other choices I could use to achieve better throw... for instance, the Creemator builds as seen *over here*... might be able to adapt it to the Cree MC-E.




Josey said:


> I really love this light because it works so well at its designed purpose. Great job, Milky. And I respect Hogo for recognizing how a massive flood is in many ways much more "tactical" than the typical tactical light.



Thanks, Josey, appreciate that!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 28, 2008)

I told a buddy about this and he has asked me a couple times.

The $230-$250 price tag puts him off almost as much as it does me however.

It's about $150 IF you already have an E2E correct?


----------



## JJV (Nov 28, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Evan, this particular light was built to run on a rechargeable cell only. I could design something similar to run on primaries, though not quite as bright since the primaries will be somewhat more limited in their ability to deliver the high amounts of current needed.


 
Is this something you would be interested in doing? I'd be interested in trying that (not as bright, maybe longer runtime). 

EDIT: email sent per your direction below :thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 7, 2008)

JJV said:


> Is this something you would be interested in doing? I'd be interested in trying that (not as bright, maybe longer runtime).




JJV, yes, would be happy to! 

Send me email and we can work out the details...







Put "CPF" and your username somewhere in the subject line... that really helps in keeping track of things!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

Milky be da man!!!


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 7, 2008)

Milky,you have quiet a gift with modding lights.
You take a great product and make it so much better.
I was wondering how you started this,what kind of lights you worked on first,were they cheap imitations to learn on first or the real deal.
Fantastic work!


----------



## Robocop (Dec 9, 2008)

RedLed the other members are correct when stating this is not the place for a jeer and the topic should be limited to the title in some form or fashion.

I also suggest you attempt to settle this in private with Milky and follow the rules before posting any jeer even in the proper section. While I believe jeers serve a purpose I also feel that all the facts should be received and all other options exhausted before placing a jeer. As I know nothing of the situation I will remain neutral however please research your facts and attempt to resolve this in private first.

As your comments are in the incorrect section I am removing them as well as others replies to said comments. RedLed please refrain from posting further improper comments in this thread read the rules in the jeer section before you proceed further please.

I removed the reply posts simply to avoid cluttering up this thread however I do appreciate all others trying to help keep this thread on track....thanks


----------



## DHart (Jan 9, 2009)

Milky.... your RoomSweeper has to be the greatest tool for quick work inside rooms or any fairly close-quartered area inside and out - that's just fantastic! 

Is it possible to buy your RoomSweeper P7/E2 lamp assembly for self-installation?

Pardon my ignorance, I'm new here and trying hard to catch up with a lot of the technical stuff... thank you.


----------



## luminousflux (Jan 26, 2009)

I want one of these........... How would this mod be with a SF TIR installed?
Milky Ive sent you a email.... 

Flux Out


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 27, 2009)

DHart said:


> Milky.... your RoomSweeper has to be the greatest tool for quick work inside rooms or any fairly close-quartered area inside and out - that's just fantastic!
> 
> Is it possible to buy your RoomSweeper P7/E2 lamp assembly for self-installation?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, I'm new here and trying hard to catch up with a lot of the technical stuff... thank you.



DHart, the reflector that's built-into the head has an opening too small to self-install the light engine... it needs to be machined fairly dramatically for everything to fit.




luminousflux said:


> I want one of these........... How would this mod be with a SF TIR installed?
> Milky Ive sent you a email....
> 
> Flux Out



Flux, saw your email and will reply ASAP. As for the above question, the reflector is an integral part of the E2E (also the E1E and E2D) head, so that would need total removal by way of a lathe or similar to mount a TIR optic... and the TIR optic would be too tall, extending out the front of the head. Lastly, the SF TIR won't accommodate a P7 as the diameter of that emitter is too big for it.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 27, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> the SF TIR won't accommodate a P7 as the diameter of that emitter is too big for it.


 
Would a MC-E fit ?


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 27, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> Would a MC-E fit ?




The head would still need machining... the opening in the stock head isn't large enough diameter.


----------



## luminousflux (Jan 27, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> DHart, the reflector that's built-into the head has an opening too small to self-install the light engine... it needs to be machined fairly dramatically for everything to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm foaming at the mouth for this mod..... Thanks for being the master of the flashlight modder universe Milky...

Flux Out


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 27, 2009)

Milky Mods are absolutely worth the money. Scott is TOP NOTCH at what he does. His work is first-class. Anybody who says different simply has the option to not buy from him. Fine by me! That gives those of us who recognize excellence when we see it more opportunity to get more Milky Mods! 

That room sweeper is amazing! Scott did an SF M1 Illuminator for me that is very similar to the Room Sweeper, just not nearly as bright (about 90-100 lumens) and great runtime on a single SF123. (see below)







I may just have to get a room sweeper myself... (I wonder if Scott can do one in an E1e that runs on a AW RCR123 cell?:devil


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you bring back the picture of the kitchen shot? Photobucket removed it on your 1st post.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Can you bring back the picture of the kitchen shot? Photobucket removed it on your 1st post.




Ryan, I had a copy of the photo Hogo had posted, so here's my copy at least... hope I got the right one...


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 28, 2009)

socom1970 said:


> I may just have to get a room sweeper myself... (I wonder if Scott can do one in an E1e that runs on a AW RCR123 cell?:devil




Socom, I did exactly that for myself a couple evenings ago with great results. :naughty: Only difference: you'd want to use the newer, high current AW brand IMR16340 cells in such a light.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure another benefit to this light for Hogo is that the super wide angle of output creates a shield of light that could hide him from view from perps when he enters a room, especially if the room has someone with night adapted eyes....scorch!

Everyone knows how irritating LEDs are to look at. Great work Milky!


----------



## striwa88 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was wondering about this light, what is the best surefire to use and cost please? 

Thanks in advance.

Dalen


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 29, 2009)

striwa88 said:


> I was wondering about this light, what is the best surefire to use and cost please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dalen


 
Might as well use an E2E.

Hogo mentioned price back on page 1 of this topic. 

$155 for Milky to work his magic + the cost of an E2E.


----------



## striwa88 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you. I missed that somehow.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 29, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Might as well use an E2E.
> 
> Hogo mentioned price back on page 1 of this topic.
> 
> $155 for Milky to work his magic + the cost of an E2E.




The amount can vary some based on the version and specifics of the head, type of heatsinking material used, whether the body needs boring for 17670, and probably some things I'm overlooking. In general I'd say the cost should end up somewhere in the $145-195 ballpark. As for the E1E or E2E or E1 or E2 or similar, it's not uncommon these days to find a suitable host at reasonable pricing... and sometimes I have parts on hand for the build, if that makes things any easier.

Beyond this, I've already built a Room Sweeper for a C2 host, and have them in the works using KL1 and KX2 heads. There's also a similar build using the CreeMCE in place of P7... choice of emitter tends to have a lot to do with the intended host, in that each emitter tends to do better with certain types of reflector. Then there's the Gossamer and Gosling and Heat Miser and Optimator and...


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 29, 2009)

Scott,

Have you ever done one of these using a Surefire E2D ?

I love the form factor and teeth of the E2D.
That would make a great tactical light.

Ray


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I just did some back of the napkin calcs, and figured the room sweeper draws approximately 10 watts :wow:. Scott would need to confirm, but dang that is impressive. I now understand why this needs to run on rechargeables. 


I can't wait until it gets here , by the way Scott, any news?


----------



## hojobones (Jan 29, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Scott,
> 
> Have you ever done one of these using a Surefire E2D ?
> 
> ...



I am having one built with a MCE and acorn driver, the only difference will be it's a KL4 head with the E2D strike bezel attached (formerly my boxter). It's going to run on two new AW IMR cells. Estimated 600-700 lumens on high!


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 29, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Scott,
> 
> Have you ever done one of these using a Surefire E2D ?
> 
> ...



Ray, yes, rhe E2D ought to work fine. Other than the bezel ring it's the same as a regular E2E head.




curlyfry562 said:


> Wow, I just did some back of the napkin calcs, and figured the room sweeper draws approximately 10 watts :wow:. Scott would need to confirm, but dang that is impressive. I now understand why this needs to run on rechargeables.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until it gets here , by the way Scott, any news?



That sounds about right. As for the news... hope you like your new light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2009)

:hairpull:

I just almost have the $ saved up for the mod, but not even enough for the light!

I don't really NEED a Room Sweeper to be honest.

Scott, what do you reckon you could do cool with a KL3?

Mine is pretty nice but LUXIII one level. Maybe bring it into the 00s....


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 30, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> :hairpull:
> 
> I just almost have the $ saved up for the mod, but not even enough for the light!
> 
> ...



Joe, the simplest KL3 upgrade would be Seoul SSCP4 emitter in either standard or high CRI (4000K) flavors, maybe with reflector, maybe keeping the optic. Next step would be a P7 or MCE... beyond that would be replacing the drive circuitry with something higher output and single brightness, or with something like an Acorn for multiple brightness. The Optimator builds, and Blowtorch, and Heat Miser, and Luminator are all examples of KL3 builds. (Some use the older KL1 head but still ought to be possible with the newer head, too.) Hope this helps.

BTW, these days I'd bet you can track down an E2E for the Room Sweeper build pretty easily and at a reasonable price, especially if you're willing to have one that's got some pocket wear on it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got two P7 lights not much bigger than the KL3 on a 6P. And an MC-E light of about the same size.

How about a P4 with at least a couple modes (one of them insanely bright!)?

You could PM me with the answer and $ figure if you'd like.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW, Scott you rock, really. This light is my new EDC, mainly because I am to cheap to buy more CR123s. 

The room sweeper is a spectacular light, it felt very strange the first time I turned it on seeing white light coming out of my old incan, but then I was just wowed my the brightness. 

I have to admit that is didn't initially feel like 650 lumens, this is base on the point the light in your face test and see of you can stand it. Granted I might me more immune to this test since getting rid of my M6 several months ago, and acquiring more milkys. I am sure the flood also has an effect on this. As far as the ceiling bounce test goes it fits in right between my Milky Mx-813, and my Milky U2by2 (813 to 500 Lumens) 

I am curious as to the new lens material, as I have never seen it before, and it is not stock. It appears to be diffused slightly, which would make sense, but what is it made out of. I want to know how much i can safely abuse it? 

Scott that you


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 3, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I've got two P7 lights not much bigger than the KL3 on a 6P. And an MC-E light of about the same size.
> 
> How about a P4 with at least a couple modes (one of them insanely bright!)?
> 
> You could PM me with the answer and $ figure if you'd like.



PBJoe, PM sent.




curlyfry562 said:


> I am curious as to the new lens material, as I have never seen it before, and it is not stock. It appears to be diffused slightly, which would make sense, but what is it made out of. I want to know how much i can safely abuse it?



Curly, that's not a new lens material... your lens is the same material as stock. However, there's a diffusion film over the lens that serves to blend things a little better without much in the way of lost output. You can peel off the film with a fingernail if you wish... and if you keep both it and the lens clean, you could reapply the film later. It leaves no residue on the lens so no worries there. As for abuse, it's designed for everyday use, and if you get to the point where it needs replacing, contact me... I'll either send you a replacement disc or tell you where you can get the material to cut your own.


----------



## DHart (Feb 3, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> BTW, these days I'd bet you can track down an E2E for the Room Sweeper build pretty easily and at a reasonable price, especially if you're willing to have one that's got some pocket wear on it.



Scott... can a P7 be installed in an older E2 incandescent head and work well heat wise and all? And if so, will an AW protected 17670 drive it well (so the body wouldn't need to be bored for 18mm)? I have a six-year old E2 that I can easily fit a 17670 into.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 3, 2009)

DHart said:


> Scott... can a P7 be installed in an older E2 incandescent head and work well heat wise and all? And if so, will an AW protected 17670 drive it well (so the body wouldn't need to be bored for 18mm)? I have a six-year old E2 that I can easily fit a 17670 into.




All the Room Sweeper builds work with a 17670... the E-series bodies physically can't be bored wide enough to accept an 18650... there wouldn't be any aluminum left in the sidewall! oo:

As for the head, yes, that could work. I'm prepping an old E1 (not E1E) head right now for a customer. It's a little extra work for me but no big deal really.


----------



## DHart (Feb 3, 2009)

Scott... it is easier (and less costly) to mod the E1e head than an E2 head?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 3, 2009)

DHart said:


> Scott... it is easier (and less costly) to mod the E1e head than an E2 head?




DHart, they're about the same pricewise, so take your pick.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Feb 4, 2009)

OK. So the Roomsweeper is my most used light and 90% of my other lights have been retired. The light I have on me is always the Roomsweeper and whatever else I feel like (Tomahawk LE, Novatac, etc. etc.) Since the Roomsweeper is always on me, I had to have Milky make a backup for me. This arrived yesturday in a black E2E body. Along with it came some of those AW IMR1640 3.7V 550mAh batteries. I put the new Roomsweeper head on an E1E body and fired it up...
Milky improved the design and it is brighter than the original! Amazing! The fact that it can run in an E1E body is incredible. Who would believe you could have 650+ lumens out of what appears to be a simple E1E.
Now I will be carrying the Roomsweeper and the Roomsweeper backup. I used it tonight in the field and didn't need to change the battery. It will probably (help me here Milky) run about 10 minutes on the AW1640, but that is plenty considering what it is used for.
Again, Milky has made my other lights obsolete.
It's 2345 and I'm going home and going to bed.
Flashlight porn later...

Hogo


----------



## JJV (Feb 4, 2009)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> OK. So the Roomsweeper is my most used light and 90% of my other lights have been retired. The light I have on me is always the Roomsweeper and whatever else I feel like (Tomahawk LE, Novatac, etc. etc.) Since the Roomsweeper is always on me, I had to have Milky make a backup for me. This arrived yesturday in a black E2E body. Along with it came some of those AW IMR1640 3.7V 550mAh batteries. I put the new Roomsweeper head on an E1E body and fired it up...
> Milky improved the design and it is brighter than the original! Amazing! The fact that it can run in an E1E body is incredible. Who would believe you could have 650+ lumens out of what appears to be a simple E1E.
> Now I will be carrying the Roomsweeper and the Roomsweeper backup. I used it tonight in the field and didn't need to change the battery. It will probably (help me here Milky) run about 10 minutes on the AW1640, but that is plenty considering what it is used for.
> Again, Milky has made my other lights obsolete.
> ...


 
Too funny-I was just talking to him about this yesterday and he told me about the battery and its ability to run in the E1e body. That's amazing. I'm sending him my E2E today and I'll be ordering some batteries from Lighthound shortly after that!


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 4, 2009)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> It will probably (help me here Milky) run about 10 minutes on the AW1640, but that is plenty considering what it is used for.



Hogo, glad you like it! I thought it turned out particularly well. :thumbsup:

Couple minor things... the cell is an IMR16*3*40... and I'd estimate runtime on the E1E setup as 12-15 minutes, continuous if you wish (and if your hands can take the heat, literally!).

Looking forward to the photos! I didn't get a chance to take any before sending out your light.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 4, 2009)

HKJ said:


> If would expect that he uses direct drive, i.e. only 3.7 volt lithium-Ion batteries can be used.
> 
> I also doubt that CR123 can deliver enough power.






Hogokansatsukan said:


> Remember, the SF P61 only goes 20 minutes on two batteries, and even the MN21 is only 20 minutes in the M6. And this is free lumens and so darn many of them!



Just wanted to put these two statements alongside one another for consideration.

God, you people have me pining for a purple E1E roomsweeper with a McE2S cap. Apparently, with a 470 ohm resistor. Scott, you know if the McE2S would work on this monster of yours?


----------



## porschehotshot (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Scott, I just got my Milky Room Sweeper. It only took two days to get to Califonia from Jersey. Thank you for sending it so quickly. This thing is a real flashlight. The weight from the brass pill and the huge p7 in the reflector lets you know it's a special kind of beast. And when I turned it on it made a perfect floody beam that lights the entire room. No complaints what so ever. I'm looking forward to doing many more builds with the master.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Feb 6, 2009)

Scott I am thinking of swapping heads from my stock E1B with my Room sweeper I just got. I wanted to know if the room sweeper you sent me will run on the AW IMR16340 batteries. Then when I get up the cash I will send you my E1B head to do the creemator mod if you aren't to busy. Thanks


----------



## curlyfry562 (Feb 7, 2009)

Something like this:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 7, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Just wanted to put these two statements alongside one another for consideration.
> 
> God, you people have me pining for a purple E1E roomsweeper with a McE2S cap. Apparently, with a 470 ohm resistor. Scott, you know if the McE2S would work on this monster of yours?



Chrontius, yes, that ought to work. :thumbsup:




porschehotshot said:


> Hey Scott, I just got my Milky Room Sweeper. It only took two days to get to Califonia from Jersey. Thank you for sending it so quickly. This thing is a real flashlight. The weight from the brass pill and the huge p7 in the reflector lets you know it's a special kind of beast. And when I turned it on it made a perfect floody beam that lights the entire room. No complaints what so ever. I'm looking forward to doing many more builds with the master.



Porsche, glad you like it! I look forward to working with you in the future.




curlyfry562 said:


> Scott I am thinking of swapping heads from my stock E1B with my Room sweeper I just got. I wanted to know if the room sweeper you sent me will run on the AW IMR16340 batteries. Then when I get up the cash I will send you my E1B head to do the creemator mod if you aren't to busy. Thanks



Curly, yes, the head should work well with an AW IMR16340 cell... I've done the same thing here with great results. As for your E1B to Creemator conversion, I'm ready whenever you are, and typically Creemator builds have a quick turnaround time, too.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 8, 2009)

Can you free up some PM inbox space? I've got an idea for a mod I'd like to commission, and there's no good way to get in touch.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Can you free up some PM inbox space? I've got an idea for a mod I'd like to commission, and there's no good way to get in touch.




*+1*


----------



## nein166 (Feb 9, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> BTW, my PM is often full lately, plus with CPF possibly out for a few days sometime soon, you might want to get in touch via email...


 
As the man said email is the best way


----------



## curlyfry562 (Feb 9, 2009)

Scott, just for some clarification. When you say the Room sweeper runs "well" with the IMR16340, do you mean it runs at ~650lumens. Thanks


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 9, 2009)

curlyfry562 said:


> Scott, just for some clarification. When you say the Room sweeper runs "well" with the IMR16340, do you mean it runs at ~650lumens. Thanks




Curly, I'd estimate you'll have output of 500+ lumens for roughly 12-15 minutes. Initial output will quite likely be 650+ lumens, and the light will experience a little dimming over the course of its runtime, with output dimming more rapidly at the end of runtime. As for a more subjective assessment, I'd say this is the way to run the Room Sweeper if you value the reduced size more than the longer runtime of its larger cousin... and of course, if you just think it's darned cool that such a small light can be so potent. We are flashaholics after all. :naughty:


----------



## DHart (Feb 9, 2009)

milky... what are the best Surefire E-series heads (KL1, KL4, E1e, etc.) to send to you for upgrades to P4, Q5, P7, R2, etc.?


----------



## curlyfry562 (Feb 9, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> if you just think it's darned cool that such a small light can be so potent.



That is the main idea, thanks Scott.


----------



## Akubra (Feb 9, 2009)

Milkyspit - email regarding C2/E1B mod sent. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Feb 9, 2009)

The Roomsweeper Jr. is brighter than the original Milky made. That is running both on fresh of the charger batteries. Milky works miracles.

The "teaser" shot:






Full frontal nudity (since the Superbowl, we have a thing for full frontal nudity here in Tucson).






Jr. in action:






It only looks blury because you've been drinking.


----------



## ramplit (Feb 9, 2009)

Good God Man, you're driving me nuts!!!

Tell me I'm still in the que!!!!:rock::rock::rock:

The M6 540 ROCKS!!!


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 10, 2009)

ramplit said:


> Good God Man, you're driving me nuts!!!
> 
> Tell me I'm still in the que!!!!:rock::rock::rock:
> 
> The M6 540 ROCKS!!!




Glad you like that 540, Ramplit!

Uh... were you in the queue for a Room Sweeper? I don't have a queue on these, really... but we can get your build started whenever you wish. Send me email whenever convenient to remind me. I've got 5-6 heatsinks on hand at present, and if you end up allocated one of those, the build will happen faster. Here's the email address...


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> milky... what are the best Surefire E-series heads (KL1, KL4, E1e, etc.) to send to you for upgrades to P4, Q5, P7, R2, etc.?



DHart, I can work with all those heads although the most logical upgrades will vary. Here's a quick opinion on the best upgrades for each...

E1E/E2E: Room Sweeper

KL4: Gossamer (MC-E at 600+ Lumens with Acorn for multi-brightness, running on 2x rechargeables) or High CRI Seoul P4 (Acorn for multi-brightness)

KL1: Seoulmator (Seoul P4 with Acorn for multi-brightness) or High CRI Seoul P4 Seoulmator

KX1/KX2/E1B: Creemator (XRE Q5/R2 bin at 300-320 lumens with Acorn for multi-brightness) with TIR Optic or Custom-Cut Reflector... or Gossamer (MC-E at 600+ Lumens with Acorn for multi-brightness, running on 2x rechargeables) or Gosling (like Gossamer, but for one rechargeable)

There are lots of other possibilities, but IMHO any of the above results in a compelling light, plenty useful and significantly higher performance than stock.




Akubra said:


> Milkyspit - email regarding C2/E1B mod sent.
> Thanks.



Akubra, I see it, will reply ASAP.


----------



## DHart (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott... thank you for that info... it's very helpful in my decision making process!

OH... one more question... are there any other good options for the E1e/E2e heads besides P7 RoomSweepers?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> ...are there any other good options for the E1e/E2e heads besides P7 RoomSweepers?


Yep. 15 lumen stock incan bulbs...

oh wait...

I'm in the wrong forum.


(flame suit on)


----------



## DHart (Feb 10, 2009)

Good one, Kestrel.

But, there's got to be some kind of other upgrade to the E1e head besides the P7... I have two E1e heads to upgrade and I don't want them both to be P7's! 

Soooooooooooo... any other good options besides the (barely glowing) 15 lumen incan???

​


Kestrel said:


> Yep. 15 lumen stock incan bulbs...
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> ...


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> Good one, Kestrel.
> 
> But, there's got to be some kind of other upgrade to the E1e head besides the P7... I have two E1e heads to upgrade and I don't want them both to be P7's!
> 
> ...




There's the 'Red Eye' upgrade I did for Desert Rat and a few others... it places a high CRI Seoul P4 emitter in the head, for roughly 110 lumens overall output running on 1x123 primary cell, along with enhanced color rendition. Could build the same thing using the more traditional Seoul P4 for higher output (170 lumens or so) but somewhat lower color rendition (CRI of 70 as opposed to CRI of 93). Either way, runtime is likely to be 80-90 minutes, and the light runs well in finishing off partially-drained cells from other lights if you like.


----------



## DHart (Feb 10, 2009)

milky... thank you... e-mail has been sent to you before I finalize on the mods I want to do! :twothumbs


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 17, 2009)

Milkyspit: 

Email sent regarding new mod idea. Get it yet?


----------



## manoloco (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky, have you tried a P7 with a KL1 optic?, what would be the results?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 17, 2009)

manoloco said:


> Milky, have you tried a P7 with a KL1 optic?, what would be the results?



P7 doesn't fit under as KL1 optic, and the optic itself can't easily be modified to make a P7 fit. However, I've been playing with some Cree MC-E optics and could make that work... and one of those could most likely fit inside a KL1 head... so that combination could juice up the ol' KL1! :naughty:


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 18, 2009)

Milky Milky...real craftmanship again!


----------



## Lampenfisch (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Milky :wave:,

Sorry to hijack this thread.

I´ve send you a mail/pm (CPFMP) regarding my Creemator order.

Perhaps you can give me a short reply.

Thanks

Lampenfisch (Gerald)


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Milky,


From USPS:

Electronic Shipping Info Received, February 18, 2009
Processed, February 18, 2009, 9:25 pm, KEARNY, NJ 07032
Processed, February 19, 2009, 10:21 pm, PORTLAND, OR 97218



If it comes in this afternoon, I'll be having a fun weekend...


----------



## JJV (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got my Room Sweeper yesterday. Wow! I love the fact that it can be used on either the E1 or E2 body, depending on need. This thing lights up a whole room very well, and the ceiling bounce is great too.

For those concerned about runtime-it gets really hot, so I don't see using it for more than a few minutes at a time. Runtime thus is not a concern for me; it may not be for you either. 

Thanks Scott-awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Feb 24, 2009)

Kestrel... how is your RoomSweeper???

MILKY: It's just a matter of time, Scott, before my E1e head comes to you for a P7!


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 24, 2009)

JJV said:


> Just got my Room Sweeper yesterday. Wow! I love the fact that it can be used on either the E1 or E2 body, depending on need. This thing lights up a whole room very well, and the ceiling bounce is great too.
> 
> For those concerned about runtime-it gets really hot, so I don't see using it for more than a few minutes at a time. Runtime thus is not a concern for me; it may not be for you either.
> 
> Thanks Scott-awesome work! :thumbsup:



JJV, glad you like it! :thumbsup: The light will get uncomfortable to hold before you'll actually do any damage to the LED. Enjoy!




DHart said:


> MILKY: It's just a matter of time, Scott, before my E1e head comes to you for a P7!



DHart, been waiting, big guy... for that and anything else you care to send!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 24, 2009)

If I could just keep OFF of CPFM I could save enough to get something done!

My KL3 cries to be even more modernized than Chop did a couple three years ago!


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 24, 2009)

DHart said:


> Kestrel... how is your RoomSweeper???


I have been too busy to take & post photos, but I am very happy with what I consider my Room Sweeper mini – an old-style E1 I picked up in the Marketplace, no hex flats and IMO the best looking SF:







In addition to the RS treatment, it now has a two-level output with the McGizmo two-stage switch, I am guessing a low of something like 5-10 lumens (measured by ceiling bounce and comparing it to other lights in my integrating bathroom). Using the diffuse low beam is quite nice for close-up or night-time tasks, unlike the ‘piercing’ 10 lumen low of the SF Cree L1. The low-to-high is operated by the twistie in the exact same manner as the SF L1, which is my favorite UI. To shield the rear o-ring while adding the 1-2mm longer two-stage-switch mechanism, the twistie tailcap had to be replaced with a slightly longer lockout twistie from a later-model E1. Comparing it to the ‘before’ picture, the extra length is pretty-much indistinguishable, and well worth having for the additional low level. I still have the original tailcap, so it can be returned to ‘stock’ RS configuration if necessary. 

To give you an idea of how bright it is, in a dark room I can shine it through my hand and *SEE MY VEINS :devil:*. It can also be run on a CR123 lithium primary for ~150 lumens as backup, I was told. (Edit: it actually doesn't function on a CR123 lithium primary, no biggie, IMR16340's are totally the way to go anyway) I obtained a runtime of 12 minutes on ‘high’ (1xIMR16340). Perhaps Scott can make a guess for the runtime on low, as he configured the resistor.

And boy, is it floody, considerably floodier than my SF L2. I am more of a ‘throw’ type of person, and this is the first floody flashlight I’ve had that gives me what I consider to be a good level of output to make up for the large area that all those lumens are going into.

The head is now quite substantial with the brass heat sink, and gets very toasty during a long run, although it doesn't get uncomfortably hot. After thinking about that for a while this weekend, I came up with the following comparison:
*Thermal* Specific _Den _*“Thermal*
*conduct* HeatCap _sity _*volume”*
(W / mK) (J / gK) (g/cc)_ (J/ccK)​Aluminum *250* __0.85 ___2.7__ *2.3*
Brass..... *110* __0.38 ___8.6 __*3.2*
Copper... *400* __0.39___ 9.0__ *3.5*
Silver..... *430 *__0.23 __10.5 __*2.4*

“Thermal volume” is for a fixed-size part – i.e. an internally-mounted heatsink. For example, a 1 cubic centimeter brass part requires 3.2 joules of heat to raise it by 1 degree Kelvin (or Celsius).

Although brass is a good choice for a heatsink in this application, aluminum is also competitive (as its heat capacity per unit weight is over double that of brass), and about one third the weight - think EDC. It will absorb almost 3/4 of the heat compared to a brass part of the same volume per degree rise in temperature, but will also conduct heat away from the emitter over twice as fast as brass will (but will be conducting more heat to the battery as well - I am assuming that this wouldn't be an issue but perhaps Scott could weigh in?). So it’s roughly a wash I think (from my perspective – although I don’t build flashlights), except that the aluminum heatsink would be only 1/3 the weight. My two cents.


----------



## Seiko (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine just arrived today e2e version. Man what a great little light. Just perfect little flood monster. I have lights for throw, but have been wanting something that would light up the ground at short distances. Couldn't have asked for a better job. 

I think it should be renamed the milky hand warmer  Just tossed the head on my e1 so I could test it while waiting for the 17670's to charge. And boy did that thing eat a battery!

Pics and beam shots tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Seiko (Mar 5, 2009)

Some pictures I took last night.

One of these aint like the other one....





Bit of a side angle so you can see how shallow the reflector is.





Back end





The obligatory milky sticker shot.






Quick shot to show the difference in spill between stock e1e e2e and milky
All photos taken at 1/25 F3.5 400iso. Distance to back wall is about 15 feet. Totally dark environment.
e1e




e2e




Milky Yes it seriously is this bright.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 5, 2009)

Man I WANT a Roomsweeper! 

Don't NEED one!

Can't AFFORD one!

But WANT one!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 5, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Quick shot to show the difference in spill between stock e1e e2e and milky
> 
> e1e
> 
> ...


I love the beamshot comparison to the stock e1e. Talk about night and day!:huh:


----------



## Seiko (Mar 5, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I love the beamshot comparison to the stock e1e. Talk about night and day!:huh:



To be fair I should have used a more modern led light for comparison like a ex10. But when I took the e1e picture I just laughed my butt off!


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 6, 2009)

Seiko said:


> To be fair I should have used a more modern led light for comparison like a ex10. But when I took the e1e picture I just laughed my butt off!


No, this is perfect, a great before-and-after type comparison.:thumbsup:


----------



## bagman (Mar 6, 2009)

After seeing those pics, I cant wait for mine to arrive


----------



## DHart (Mar 6, 2009)

Seiko said:


> To be fair I should have used a more modern led light for comparison like a ex10. But when I took the e1e picture I just laughed my butt off!



No... it clearly shows how anemic the E1e really is. Boggles my mind how dim the stock E1e is compared to more contemporary lights. Funny thing, though, I still keep one E1e in stock form just for..... :thinking: ah..... I don't know why, really.  Yeah, it'll go to Milky once I rebound a little from all the other flashlights (and a new MacMini) I bought recently!


----------



## Seiko (Mar 6, 2009)

DHart said:


> Funny thing, though, I still keep one E1e in stock form just for..... :thinking: ah..... I don't know why, really.



Yeah I had to dig through boxes in the closet to find my e1e head. Don't think it has ever been on the light! The day I got it a KL1 went on.


----------



## tsl (Mar 6, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Quick shot to show the difference in spill between stock e1e e2e and milky
> 
> e1e
> e2e
> Milky Yes it seriously is this bright.


 
Holy cow! The Milky rocks!! How is the throw outside compared to the E2E?


----------



## Seiko (Mar 6, 2009)

tsl said:


> Holy cow! The Milky rocks!! How is the throw outside compared to the E2E?



It has some throw to it, If my neighbors don't turn on their outside light tonight I will get some pictures to post tomorrow.


----------



## Seiko (Mar 6, 2009)

here ya go....

All shots taken at 1/8 f3.5 400iso
The 2 buckets are roughly 30 feet away, and the wall is another 15 or so past the buckets. It looked brighter in person but I didn't want to mess with the images. All batteries were new no runtime.

e1e





e2e





Milky Hey I think I need to kill some weeds in my flowerbed.....






Hope that helps.


----------



## ramplit (Mar 7, 2009)

Milkyspit,

Got it last night! WOW!!! As usual, first blink it's ok, then start finding dark corners :naughty:. Thought I'd be a smart a** and compare it to the M6-540. HooHa...the Room Sweeper out-flooded the 540!!!! The little battery sucker does get hot at about 1 min. of power on fresh batteries so I've got to go back and read some of the operating hints, but we're off to a tactical school at the end of the month and I'm sure it will turn some heads!!! Well done and thank you!!!:twothumbs

Ramplit


----------



## pOkiE (Mar 14, 2009)

what kind of output and runtime would you get running the roomsweeper off a single 123 primary? and would you be able to fit a MC-E gosling into a standard E1E head?

edit: idk how I forgot to put it in earlier but awesome work! I have yet to purchase a milky mod but am excited to start!


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 21, 2009)

manoloco said:


> Milky, have you tried a P7 with a KL1 optic?, what would be the results?


 I did some experiementing with one and it can be focused but you get the four square boxes thing going on so I gave it up. i want to try some aftermarket optics instead of the SF tir....


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 2, 2009)

manoloco said:


> Milky, have you tried a P7 with a KL1 optic?, what would be the results?



Manoloco, I've played with the P7 in an aspheric optic, which is somewhat similar to a TIR optic though more tightly focused and with more artifacts... as Pontiaker said, the beam tends to show four squares... in other words, a projection of the four chips that produce light under the P7 dome.

The Room Sweeper doesn't really lend itself to such an optic due to its mission: illuminating a typical room as fully as possible along the room's full length AND width. The customized reflector in the Room Sweeper accomplishes the mission far better than a TIR optic such as the one from the KL1 head could.

That said, my Gossamer and Gosling builds use a Cree MC-E coupled with a SureFire TIR optic and deliver a nice beam. Brightness is competitive with the Room Sweeper, maybe a little less bright but close enough to be in the same ballpark at least... and the optic delivers a more narrow, concentrated beam, essentially a big hotspot with only a little secondary spill. The Gossamer and Gosling builds also offer multiple levels of brightness, miser, strobe, and some other goodies. Room Sweeper and Gossamer/Gosling are two capable lights designed for distinctly different purposes.




pOkiE said:


> what kind of output and runtime would you get running the roomsweeper off a single 123 primary? and would you be able to fit a MC-E gosling into a standard E1E head?
> 
> edit: idk how I forgot to put it in earlier but awesome work! I have yet to purchase a milky mod but am excited to start!



Hi pOkiE, many thanks for your kind words! Whenever you want to explore some sort of project, it would be my pleasure. You can PM or email me at...







As to Room Sweeper with primary cell, a very rough estimate on output and runtime might be 100 lumens for 4 hours.

Gosling build does not fit in a regular E1E head due to lack of space for the necessary circuitry.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 9, 2009)

Still use mine daily. It's my EDC, though I can't recommend reading under the covers with it!oo:


----------



## curlyfry562 (Sep 7, 2009)

A word of warning to all those roomsweeper owners, be careful that the light doesn't turn on in you pocket. 

I was carrying mine on a camping trip, bezel up in the front pocket of a pair of blue jeans, then I started feeling this very warm sensation in my pants. I quickly realized it was my roomsweeper and played hot potato with it while trying to turn it off.

I thought I should give you guys a heads up so you can avoid the embarrassment. 

Lesson learned: buy a Z68 tailcap and/or a holster.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm.... I know someone who makes good leather holsters for E-series Surefire lights.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 8, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Hmmm.... I know someone who makes good leather holsters for E-series Surefire lights.


 
Who?
I haven't made many flashlight holsters recently. Have been doing quite a few pistol belts and holsters. Here's one from this last weekend. Hold's a .44 flashlight with 32 spare "flashes". Oxblood and black. Holster lined with pigskin.


----------



## smflorkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Who?
> I haven't made many flashlight holsters recently. Have been doing quite a few pistol belts and holsters. Here's one from this last weekend. Hold's a .44 flashlight with 32 spare "flashes". Oxblood and black. Holster lined with pigskin.


Very pretty. :thumbsup: Seems like it would hold a .41 Blackhawk about as well, but I probably couldn't get away with walking around southern California like that. Probably needs a spot for a Room Sweeper on the other side -- to keep it "balanced."  You do keep me dreaming.


----------



## nbp (Sep 8, 2009)

Some cool stuff there! I'm continually amazed at some of the mods that are done around here. Very nice :twothumbs

Sooooo, Milky....what can you do with an L4 I've got here??? Hmmmm? :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2009)

Seems he only makes them in his spare time. :huh:


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 12, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Seems he only makes them in his spare time. :huh:



Monocrom, I assume you meant Hogo makes the holsters in his spare time? :thinking:




nbp said:


> Some cool stuff there! I'm continually amazed at some of the mods that are done around here. Very nice :twothumbs
> 
> Sooooo, Milky....what can you do with an L4 I've got here??? Hmmmm? :naughty:



Nbp, there are a number of things to be done... a Boxter build using Seoul P4 or Luxeon K2-TFFC emitter with Acorn driver or similar, possibly with custom firmware... a Gossamer or Gosling build for similar functionality but with massively greater overall output, though at the cost of runtime and additional heat generation... possibly some as-yet-experimental upgrades involving an SST50 emitter, perhaps SST90 emitter... high CRI versions of some of the above. I've probably overlooked some!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Monocrom, I assume you meant Hogo makes the holsters in his spare time? :thinking:


 
Yup, that's what I meant.

Going to take this opportunity to say how much I love your Snake Eyes concept. Liked it so much, I bought the one donn was selling. (Glad to see it being used in the U2 model). Honestly though, I prefer bezel-up carry; so the KL3 Snake Eyes I got from donn will soon be sitting on a two cell Centurion body. :twothumbs

Still plan on getting a RoomSweeper of my own in the near future. . . I think my wallet is going to hate me.


----------



## helios (Nov 5, 2009)

Milky,
Are you still making the E2E Roomsweeper?
Its been awhile since the thread started so can you quote a current price and turnaround time?
Thanks.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 15, 2009)

helios said:


> Milky,
> Are you still making the E2E Roomsweeper?
> Its been awhile since the thread started so can you quote a current price and turnaround time?
> Thanks.




Helios, yes, I'm still making the E2E Room Sweeper... I make a smaller, E1E version as well.


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wanted to bring this tread back to show case my Room Sweeper. I absolutely love this light! It’s compact and very bright, the FM body is just icing on the cake! 

Thx Milky!​


----------



## Liteskr42 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lets see some business end pics also Gunsmoke. You can include the Hollowpoints again also, maybe the pistol they ride in also !!


----------



## karlheinz3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Greg....I think I'm gonna like it! Im ready for a little Gunsmoke Goodness to come my way! We sure like the same stuff Brother! :devil: When can I buy your new one? I'm positive you upgraded!


----------

